# Living room redecorating



## aprilwine (Nov 22, 2009)

I am really sick of my living room, but just do not know how to go about redoing it. It is a weird space in that it is long and narrow with lots of long windows and a slanted ceiling. It has a wood ceiling and wood laminate floors (which dont match in color, but I can not afford to change the floor). I want to paint and change the trim, but do not know what color to paint, or if I should do wood trim or white trim? I am open to any colours. I have dark brown leather couches and a black telvision stand, other than that I am willing to change whatever. I tend to like more cozy country/westernish styles but I do like the modern look too. LOL as you can see I need help narrowing it down! I attached a pic, its not very good but my camera is broken and I can not take a new one. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## moondancer (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not an interior designer by trade, but i do some work for designers so i do have a few ideas for you.

1) *Paint the walls.* i have a dark wood, tongue-in-groove high ceiling in my own family room...which faces North getting little natural light. Two months ago, we painted the walls using Benjamin Moore colors "Rich Cream" and "Desert Tan". The "Desert Tan" wall is our accent wall. LOVE the way they lighten up our dark family room.

2) *Window Shades* - if you don't need absolute privacy at night, i'd suggest looking into designer window shades. They have a sleek contemporary look in a variety of textures and patterns. Many companies sell them...such as Hunter Douglas and Graber. (Pull out those metal or plastic miniblinds you have now.)

3) *Room Arrangement* - this appears to be a long narrow room so i would create little nooks - one for tv viewing, another for chatting, by simply rearranging the furniture and maybe adding another chair or two.

4) *Area Rug* - Add an area rug to the largest nook to cozy it up.

5) *Window Treatments* - to add a little more warmth, i would add window treatments - simple, sleek box pleat valances. Use the fabric style, color and texture to emphasize the mood you want to create.

6) *Accessories - *No need to run out and buy new furniture right away. Use throw pillows in lighter fabrics, colors, textures to lighten up the mood.
A throw can also be added to the couch.

7) *Plants* - buy some. You don't have to spend a lot. The Walmarts of the world have many delightful plants at reasonable prices.

8) *Wall Groupings* - Take the little things off the walls and try to create groupings. Again...another area where you don't need to spend a lot. Stores like Michaels, JoAnns sell framed artwork. Looking for interesting ideas? Check magazines and look at what they are hanging - and also HOW they are hanging them.

These are just some ideas. Don't do it all at once. Do it in steps because you may end up changing up and/or refining your process as you go along.
Have fun with it and let it be an expression of who you are, and what you like.

Happy Holidays.​


----------



## aprilwine (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input, This is an old pic so I got rid of the blinds already. lol I used to have lots of plants, but then I had a child and I found out half of them were poisonous so I got rid of them all. As for the rug I really want a cowhide rug! I love the look of them! I am kind of leaning towards the neutral brown colors now too!


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

One move that can give a room a whole new look and not cost too much money would be to update your lighting fixtures. Think about replacing one or both of those lamps and maybe adding some track lighting along that left wall.


----------



## churchlady (Nov 16, 2009)

*My 2 cents..*

I can only tell you what _I_ would do:

In older "country" homes or cottages this style of panelled ceiling would traditionally be painted white. It looks clean and bright - it thats the look that you're aiming for when you say "country". At some point you will be able to afford to upgrade/change the laminate. A short term solution could be a great area rug to tie in your colour scheme. (I personally love "french country" but your home has more contempory features so it might be a bit odd) If the room feels a bit too cold or austere find a window treatment that works for you (that isn't too fussy or flouncy...thats just too 80's!)

Post some pictures later to let us see how it goes!


----------



## DeMoores (Dec 22, 2009)

*5 Simple things to "renovate" your space.*

Hi Aprilwine,

I hear you! I have come across many homes that have a room just like yours and the shared the same frustrations! Sometimes the simple things we can do make a huge difference. 

Moondancer offered many useful ideas!


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

You have a beatiful wood panel ceiling, be a shame to paint over it. But if you like that westernish style like my wife and I do then just leave it. I would definitly paint the walls. Some kind of cream or ivory to lighten it up. I like the idea of re-arranging the furniture to make two areas. Both with a area rug would add personality. One TV area and one play area. Window treatments would also help set the mood. I think either wood or faux would work well. But if you want something that would expose the entire window when desired then check out a top down bottom up cellular shade. Accent peices on the walls such as pictures and picture frames will help tie everything together; flooring, furniture, and window treatments.


----------



## JanelleRMV (Jun 8, 2012)

moondancer said:


> I'm not an interior designer by trade, but i do some work for designers so i do have a few ideas for you.
> 
> 1) *Paint the walls.* i have a dark wood, tongue-in-groove high ceiling in my own family room...which faces North getting little natural light. Two months ago, we painted the walls using Benjamin Moore colors "Rich Cream" and "Desert Tan". The "Desert Tan" wall is our accent wall. LOVE the way they lighten up our dark family room.
> 
> ...


It all depends on how you treat those window treatments, the throw rug, painting and accessories but I would say get a cover for that leather couch (and chair?) if you are going to choose a bright neutral for your walls a nice set of covers is your chance to add a pop of color. In my opinion a warm burnt red or sanguine color would be in keeping with 'westernish style'. 

I would also suggest keeping the wood trim, that and your ceiling are gorgeous. You could embellish them with some nice distressed ceiling beams or something in keeping with the exposed architecture we all associate with the great west. 

Oh- one more thing! I see that up-cycled CAT plate! Second-hand stuff like that makes great wall art. Peruse scrap metal yards, elderly friends or relatives houses or some quality thrift stores for old signage or licenses plates if you think that would work well for you.


----------



## bballallan (May 6, 2012)

I like the tips moon dancer gave. Those are great. I think painting it a brighter color would be a huge step in improvement. Add a few decorations on the walls.


----------



## XclusiveInterior (Feb 13, 2021)

XCLUSIVE INTERIORS PVT. LTD. is one of the best Living Room Interior Design. With the powerull design and ideas XCLUSIVE INTERIORS proves himself in the Interior Designer feild.With busy lives full of family, friends and work, our bedroom is oftentimes the place we go to relax and escape everyday life. When done right, a bedroom is a stress-free private sanctuary full of soothing colors, comfortable bedding and plush pillows. Setting that tone is often a challenge, especially when kids often take precedence, but a quick makeover can easily transition even the most in-trouble space. *Xclusive Interiors Pvt. Ltd*. – the best architects in Hyderabad to bring your design dreams to reality.


----------

